# Domainweiterleitung nur bei direktem Aufruf



## Sprint (22. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich stehe hier vor einem Problem, das mich völlig überfordert. Und zwar gibt es eine bestehende Seite eines Autohändlers mit eigener Domain. Nun soll, wenn diese Domain aufgerufen wird, der Besucher auf die Konzernseite weitergeleitet werden. Die eigene Seite des Händlers soll aber unter einen neuen Domain weiterhin erreichbar sein, ohne daß sie umziehen soll. Die neue Domain ist als reine Weiterleitungsadresse bestellt worden.

haendler.de ----> haendler.konzern.de
haendler.eu ----> haendler.de

Müßte also eigentlich über eine htaccess Datei zu machen sein. 
Soviel ich davon weiß (ist nicht sonderlich viel) sollte doch prinzipiell über den Referer erkennbar sein, ob jemand von der neuen Domain kommt oder ob er die alte Domain direkt aufgerufen hat. Oder? Und wenn das so funktionieren sollte, was ist dann, wenn er von der neuen Domain kommend auf der alten landet und dann dort eine Unterseite aufruft? Dann ist die Herkunft ja doch die alte Domain und damit müßte er doch wieder auf die Konzernseite geschickt werden.

Läßt sich das überhaupt lösen und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## port29 (23. April 2010)

Sorry, aber ich verstehe gerade das Problem nicht ganz. Im Grunde hast du zwei Seiten. Einmal die Seite des Konzerns, die du unter haendler.de sichtbar machen möchtest. Da richtest du dir einfach eine Weiterleitung ein. Und dann hast du die Seite haendler.eu, die Leitest du eben in das Verzeichnis um, wo früher haendler.de lag.


----------



## Sprint (23. April 2010)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, aber ich verstehe gerade das Problem nicht ganz. Im Grunde hast du zwei Seiten. Einmal die Seite des Konzerns, die du unter haendler.de sichtbar machen möchtest. Da richtest du dir einfach eine Weiterleitung ein. Und dann hast du die Seite haendler.eu, die Leitest du eben in das Verzeichnis um, wo früher haendler.de lag.



Nein, es gibt nur eine Seite, die nicht verschoben wird. Die liegt auf haendler.de. Wer jetzt diese Adresse aufruft, soll auf die Konzern Seite weitergeleitet werden. Wer aber die haendler.eu aufruft, soll die Seite sehen, die auf haendler.de liegt. Die Weiterleitung auf die Konzern Seite muß also erkennen, woher der Besucher kommt und darf nur weiterleiten, wenn die  haendler.de direkt aufgerufen wurde.


----------



## port29 (23. April 2010)

Wozu brauchst du dann eine Unterscheidung, woher ein Besucher kommt? haendler.de und haendler.eu kannst du ja komplett unabhängig von einander behandeln.


----------



## Sprint (23. April 2010)

Weil die Seite auf der de Adresse liegt. Die eu ist ja nur eine Weiterleitung.


----------



## port29 (23. April 2010)

Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Weil die Seite auf der de Adresse liegt. Die eu ist ja nur eine Weiterleitung.



Dann ändere das doch einfach, lege die Seite auf die .eu Adresse und die .de als Weiterleitung


----------



## Sprint (23. April 2010)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Dann ändere das doch einfach, lege die Seite auf die .eu Adresse und die .de als Weiterleitung



Das war ja auch meine ursprüngliche Idee, aber der Inhaber hat die eu schon als reine Weiterletungsdomain bei seinem Provider registriert und möchte das wenn möglich auch so lassen. Nur wenn es gar nicht geht, will er das ändern.


----------

